# Rain Shadow 1569



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wondering how much a customn would cost and the best person/place to get it built would be?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

get clyde to do it, he does great work.has done three new rods for me and repairs. awesome work and prices


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

it can range from 250-400


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> get clyde to do it, he does great work.has done three new rods for me and repairs. awesome work and prices


Agreed... wondering what rods he built for you? He built 2 for me..


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i got a stripped blank if you want it....


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

One Name. Clyde.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

get "Heaver" aka Lou Reyna to do it.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Agreed... wondering what rods he built for you? He built 2 for me..



if you want a quality built rod... clydes work as far as people i have seen has been the best. each rod i have seen from him, not just as an exception has been flawless.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Agreed... wondering what rods he built for you? He built 2 for me..


dint see this till now
hes done an inferno, a zziplex dymic HST, and a W.R.I. blank of somesort taht never went to production in numbers


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*1569 Question*

Any of you guys ever cut any off the Tip of a 1569. I cut 2.5-3 of a 1502 Lami. I want a 1569 that will throw 8 n bait well. Let me know please!


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Jebson...*

No need to cut tip off the 1569. It will throw 8nbait very well or even 10nbait if you need it. Fished with my 1569 all last week at it did great with 8 and a CHUNK of bait or fish head. Some people cut some off the butt if 13 feet is too much. JMO.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

clpoudnine23's right, keep the tip as is, any trimming should be at the butt. I took mine down to 12'-6" leaving the tip alone, wouldn't want to see (or cast) a 1569 with the tip trimmed 6 inches.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

That is what I wanted to know. Charlie did you cut any off the butt of yours?


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*no....*

Left mine at 13 feet.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> get "Heaver" aka Lou Reyna to do it.


I will second his work, I have a 1569 wrapped by him.


----------

